# Samsung Galaxy Nexus coming soon - could this be the phone of 2011?



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Details of the super curvy Samsung Nexus Prime are slowly being unveiled ahead of its launch next Tuesday, October 11th and I reckon it's worth a thread of its own because this could turn out to be a killer phone.





> Google's executives have hinted that the next version of Android--dubbed Ice Cream Sandwich--will arrive this fall. Ice Cream Sandwich is going to take the best elements of Gingerbread 2.3 and merge them with the best elements of Honeycomb 3.2 to make one, all-encompassing operating system that works on smartphones as well as it does on tablets.
> 
> Ice Cream Sandwich is important because developers will only have to write applications once to run on both Android smartphones and tablets. As it stands today, developers have to create their applications for either Gingerbread or Honeycomb, and then adapt to the other. Not so with Ice Cream Sandwich. This is a big deal and will make the lives of developers much simpler.
> 
> http://www.informationweek.com/news/231900065



Here's a particularly wild guess:







http://androidcommunity.com/nexus-prime-could-dock-with-ice-cream-sandwich-tablet-20111005/


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2011)

I got excited about this....


.... until i heard about the curve.

Isn't that just going to make it take up more space in a pocket etc.

Oh and cause cases etc. to be expensive?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2011)

On a plus point if you place it face down on a surface less glass is going to contact so less chance of scratches n all that.

But if I step on it or something, something is more likely to give than with a flat phone.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Curved phones are nicer to talk into (assuming you've got them the right way around!).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 5, 2011)

I still can't believe they've actually called something Ice Cream Sandwich. Everybody took the piss out of Ubuntu for calling their updates Nerdy Nautilus, Aggravating Aardvark and so on. This is now acceptable behaviour? I am mad face.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't think most people give a shit about the name of the operating system, even when it's as rubbish as Ice Cream Sandwich. Or Snow Leopard.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 5, 2011)

"Oh hai forums, my phone has a thing wrong with it."
"Are you running Ice Cream Sandwich?"


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Probably more memorable than most tech names, tbf.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

Surely a curved screen is inherently weaker than a flat screen? And more prone to damage via being sat on / pressed flat etc...


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Surely a curved screen is inherently weaker than a flat screen? And more prone to damage via being sat on / pressed flat etc...


Well it'll be less likely to break if it's in your back pocket and you sit on it, but more likely to break if you decide to stomp on it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Curved phones are nicer to talk into (assuming you've got them the right way around!).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I still can't believe they've actually called something Ice Cream Sandwich. Everybody took the piss out of Ubuntu for calling their updates Nerdy Nautilus, Aggravating Aardvark and so on. This is now acceptable behaviour? I am mad face.



I've never got why they do that. Is it about trying to be *cute*?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


>



Matrix phone!


----------



## kazza007 (Oct 5, 2011)

arghh, was considering the above instead of a 4/4s, but it's _curved = _*easy to snap *


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

kazza007 said:


> arghh, was considering the above instead of a 4/4s, but it's _curved = _*easy to snap *


I'd wait until the thing is actually unveiled before making your mind up.


----------



## magneze (Oct 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've never got why they do that. Is it about trying to be *cute*?


It's pretty common to have internal codenames for stuff. Granted, it's far less common to tell your end users what they are.

I seem to remember a previous project in a company I worked at many years ago called "UnFuck"...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

magneze said:


> It's pretty common to have internal codenames for stuff. Granted, it's far less common to tell your end users what they are.
> 
> I seem to remember a previous project in a company I worked at many years ago called "UnFuck"...



That's exactly the point, internal stupid names are fine but using it for marketing is bloody odd. Especially as the names are more than a little shite!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

If it's that big it will be bloody massive.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> If it's that big it will be bloody massive.



42" 1080p screen.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

I want one with a pull out screen thus:




Or totally transparent:




Or summat really....


----------



## Gromit (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

Gromit said:


>


----------



## cybershot (Oct 5, 2011)

It better have an SD card slot this time, can't believe that was omitted from the Nexus S. Saying that, still quite happy with my Nexus One, does everything I need it too, and even better with Cyanogen Mod on it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

Gromit said:


>



For a sec I thought cybershot meant one of these ^^^ when saying "it better have an SD card slot this time" 

actually why not? It would be pretty cool...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

also  






oh, nokia, what have you gone and done?!??


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

I've got one of them somewhere.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 6, 2011)

I had one! It had WAP! I remember trying to get the latest news about 9/11 on it from Yahoo.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I had one! It had WAP! I remember trying to get the latest news about 9/11 on it from Yahoo.


It was a pretty good phone too. I found mine in a pub with no SIM card. No one claimed it, so it became mine.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 6, 2011)

I Found it in a pub officer along with this wallet full of money!


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I Found it in a pub officer along with this wallet full of money!


I would have preferred to have found it with a large packet of the finest cocaine known to man, but sadly it was not to be.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Some bloke has done some jiggery-pokery to isolate the phone from the video and it doesn't look so curvy after all:







http://androidcommunity.com/a-better-look-at-the-nexus-prime-teaser-image-20111005/


----------



## Gromit (Oct 6, 2011)

Nor very thin in this era of trying to be as thin and light as poss.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Nor very thin in this era of trying to be as thin and light as poss.


I'm over wafer thin and I have a veh thin phone indeed.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Leaked specs. If true, it's a mean mo'fo' alright, knocking the 4S out of the park


> Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich
> 9mm thin
> 4.65-inch 1280 x 720-pixel Super AMOLED HD with curved glass
> TI OMAP 4460 dual-core Cortex A9 processor clocked at 1.2GHz
> ...


http://www.bgr.com/2011/10/06/samsung-galaxy-nexus-full-specs-revealed-verizon-wireless-exclusive/


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 6, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's exactly the point, internal stupid names are fine but using it for marketing is bloody odd. Especially as the names are more than a little shite!


It's easier to remember than numbers for outsiders.
Though we don't know why they choose desserts for their OS names, names are all in alphabetical order for each version. Cupcake > Donut > ... Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Leaked specs. If true, it's a mean mo'fo' alright, knocking the 4S out of the park
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/10/06/samsung-galaxy-nexus-full-specs-revealed-verizon-wireless-exclusive/



Other sources suggest 1.5Ghz processor. Seeing as Samsung have being clocking the GII at 1.5Ghz for a while i feel this is believable.
16GB of inbuilt storage. Seems more believable than 32GB.

2000mAh battery - This one i don't believe.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 6, 2011)

Read 1750mh on another site, which still seems a good size.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 6, 2011)

GSM Arena reckon they've go the 'real' specs:

Exynos dual core 1.5ghz processor
PowerVR SGX543MP2 GPU (same as iPad 2 and iPhone 4S)
8mp camera with 1080p video
2050mAh battery

If these are true then I'll be lining up to get one.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

How much would one of these cost then on PAYG?



I may be sorely tempted if I get this job.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 6, 2011)

I reckon it'll be £500 at release unfortunately


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 6, 2011)

Assuming it's as epic as it looks like (i really like the curved screen, at least in theory) and that they don't take the piss as much as with iPhones I recon i'll probably be picking one of these up shortly after launch.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I reckon it'll be £500 at release unfortunately


It's not going to be cheap, that's for sure, but this could be the phone to completely trump the iPhone and the S2 and become the real leader of the pack.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 7, 2011)

editor said:


> It's not going to be cheap, that's for sure, but this could be the phone to completely trump the iPhone and the S2 and become the real leader of the pack.


Is it a pack, or a herd of cats, though?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Is it a pack, or a herd of cats, though?


*waiting for the punchline to arrive


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

This is it apparently. Possibly. Not exactly a show stopper in the looks dept then (what's the bit at the bottom for?)

There's a video here too but it won't load for me yet:
http://www.gadget.ro/nexus-prime-aka-samsung-galaxy-nexus-foto-si-video/


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

The video has vanished now. This screen looks rather dandy,


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 7, 2011)

editor said:


> The video has vanished now. This screen looks rather dandy,



Is this it? I just watched it via your link...


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

That's the fella. If it's the real deal and the screen is 4.7" it doesn't look as big in the hand as I thought it might.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 7, 2011)

I think the aspect ratio is different, so it's longer but not neccessarily wider, and as part of the screen is taken up by the buttons it doesn't seem so big.

I was concerned when I saw the first leaked photos that the bottom bezel was too large, but now I've seen this pic I really don't think it could've been much smaller.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

Doesn't look very curvy at all in that video.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 7, 2011)

editor said:


> Doesn't look very curvy at all in that video.



Yeah, I was waiting for them to show a side profile of it all the way through the vid. Couldn't get a feel for how it curves at all from how it was shown there.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

looks too big. its covering that persons entire fingers


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/42445/samsung-nexus-prime-launch-pulled



> Pocket-lint has just learnt that the Samsung Unpacked 2011 event due to happen on 11 October in San Diego has been canned. And the planned unveiling of both Android Ice Cream Sandwich and the Samsung Nexus Prime is not going ahead.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 7, 2011)

Can't say I'm especially impressed by Ice Cream Sandwich so far, although I'll wait until I get the phone in my hands to decide. The Galaxy Nexus doesn't look too big in that video.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

Seems that Samsung and Google thought that it perhaps may not be the best time to unveil the 'iPhone killer' at the same time as Steve Jobs' funeral was taking place. Good call.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 7, 2011)

Bollocks it's a good call. Steve Jobs was about innovation and new products, cancelling a launch is misunderstanding what the man was about.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2011)

I doubt it was out of respect tbh...seems to me it just makes good business sense, the amount of press Apple and Jobs is getting right now is staggering, that will convert into iPhone sales. No point going big until they dies down a little (excuse the pun!)...but you know I could be wrong, they might have just been really emotionally affected by the loss of Steve...maybe?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 7, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I reckon it'll be £500 at release unfortunately



Galaxy S II is about £500 isn't it SIM free??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Galaxy S II is about £500 isn't it SIM free??



Nope it's 380 to 400 quid.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 8, 2011)

I recon they're going to take the extra time to hammer out some more bugs from Android 4.0. The timing was forced by the expected iPhone 5 release but the 4S isn't that much of an upgrade so they're not under the same pressure to spike the launch by announcing something that pisses all over it. Job's last PR stunt is just a byline.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

Launch is set for Oct 19th now - 9.30am Hong Kong time, 3am UK time.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.androidcentral.com/lates...mpaign=Feed:+androidcentral+(Android+Central)

Must say it's looking rather nice.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd take one please.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bit surprised the processor isn't faster, if it is legit.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 18, 2011)

i was hoping for a bit more on the battery and camera specs


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't care about the camera, but disappointed if it doesn't have a micro-SD card capability.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice looking phone but yeah I'd want a better camera too.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2011)

That all depends on the quality of the sensor and the lens etc. An 8MP camera will not automatically be better than a 5MP one, not by a long chalk.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 18, 2011)

not too bothered about the camera, as has been said more MP does not mean better pics, but i had hoped more MP would lead to a better sensor. the leaked, probably false battery specs of 2000mAH+ had me interested tho. what's the best battery on offer at the mo, anyone know?


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> not too bothered about the camera, as has been said more MP does not mean better pics, but i had hoped more MP would lead to a better sensor. the leaked, probably false battery specs of 2000mAH+ had me interested tho. what's the best battery on offer at the mo, anyone know?


I think the best batteries right now are about 1850/1900mAH. You'd think with the tech industry being the massive game of Top Trumps that it is Samsung would push the boat out abit more.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 18, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Don't care about the camera, but disappointed if it doesn't have a micro-SD card capability.



Not again, FFS! These Nexus phones are meant to be developer phones, how are you meant to develop if you can't do something basic with your app such as move it to the SD.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 19, 2011)

Very disappointing GPU, if these specs are true.


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## pianissimo (Oct 19, 2011)

From engadget:

Option to use virtual buttons in the UI, instead of taking up capacitive touch buttons
Widgets are in a new tab, listed in a similar list to apps
Folders are much easier to create, with a drag-and-drop style similar to iOS
A customizable launcher
New phone app with visual voicemail functionality that lets you speed up or slow down voicemail messages
Pinch-to-zoom functionality in the calendar
Gmail has offline search, a two-line preview, and new action bar at the bottom
Swipe left or right to switch between Gmail conversations
Integrated screenshot capture by holding power and volume down buttons
Improved error correction on the keyboard
Ability to access apps directly from lock screen (similar to HTC Sense 3.x)
Improved copy and paste
Better voice integration
Face Unlock, a facial recognition service
New tabbed web browser, allowing up to 16 tabs
Browser now automatically syncs your Chrome bookmarks
Modern "Roboto" font
Data Usage section in settings lets you set warnings when you reach a certain amount of use and disabling data when you go over your limit
Ability to kill off apps that are using data in the background
Camera app: zero shutter lag, time lapse settings, zoom while recording
Built-in photo editor
New gallery layout, organized by location and person
Refreshed people app with social network integration, status updates and hi-res images
Android Beam, a NFC feature that lets you exchange websites, contact info, directions, YouTube, etc.
Don't like some of those preloaded carrier apps? Disable 'em. Android Engineer Dan Morrill mentions that, among other new features, any app can be disabled, and while it will still take up space in ROM, it won't be snatching any of your precious resources or clock cycles again if you don't want it to.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Very disappointing GPU, if these specs are true.


How so? 1.2GHz dual core is crazy fast!

That screen res is luscious.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> Don't like some of those preloaded carrier apps? Disable 'em. Android Engineer Dan Morrill mentions that, among other new features, any app can be disabled, and while it will still take up space in ROM, it won't be snatching any of your precious resources or clock cycles again if you don't want it to.



That's a good idea...I wonder how the phone companies will take it.


----------



## lobster (Oct 19, 2011)

Hopefully google release Ice cream source code.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

The new OS looks great. The notifications bar looks like it's borrowed a bit from webOS - very nice - the data limit settings are going to be really useful for some people and I like the idea of being able to slowdown voicemail. How can offline Google search work?!


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

There's a good video preview here: http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/19/in...axy-nexus-and-ice-cream-sandwich-android-4-0/

The voice to text is very impressive (around 2:50 in the video).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> There's a good video preview here: http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/19/in...axy-nexus-and-ice-cream-sandwich-android-4-0/
> 
> The voice to text is very impressive (around 2:50 in the video).



Be interested to see how it deals with British regional accents...stupidly got excited about the idea of being able to dictate texts when driving with my phone, but it's shit and I haven't even got a strong accent.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2011)

ICS looks really nice. I wonder how soon/easily I'll be able to dump it onto my HTC Sensation?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> ICS looks really nice. I wonder how soon/easily I'll be able to dump it onto my HTC Sensation?



They were pretty good about pushing out 2.3 for my Desire HD, so hopefully not long.


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting...






http://typographica.org/2011/on-typography/roboto-typeface-is-a-four-headed-frankenstein/

The four-headed Frankenstein


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it myself. But then I stopped paying attention to font purists years ago.


----------



## magneze (Oct 19, 2011)

I wonder which existing phones will get Android 4. I'm hoping the Galaxy S will.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 19, 2011)

Google say that ICS will run on any device that runs Gingerbread. So as soon as they release the source expect custom roms to start popping up in the usual places.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Google say that ICS will run on any device that runs Gingerbread. So as soon as they release the source expect custom roms to start popping up in the usual places.



Anyone know if it will be more resource hungry? I'll have a play if I can expect the same performance, but won't jump if it slows the phone down.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Google say that ICS will run on any device that runs Gingerbread. So as soon as they release the source expect custom roms to start popping up in the usual places.


What if you just want it "as is", without some spotty geek having fucked about with it?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> They were pretty good about pushing out 2.3 for my Desire HD, so hopefully not long.


Thing is, having looked at the previews of ICS I want it without any HTC stuff bolted on...


----------



## cybershot (Oct 19, 2011)

My Nexus One came up with low memory space yesterday on internal (take into account it only has 512MB internal) I have a 32GB SD in it also, which also packs in about 20GB worth of music. Massively disapointed that both Nexus followups have not had a MicroSD card slot. Not sure 32GB internal memory alone would suffice for me without losing functionality of what I already have. At least not for as long as I'd want the phone to last for.

Going to have to consider something else instead, Probably the new Razr or the Galaxy S II. Ultimatly I'll wait for CyanogenMod's supprted device list for their mod of ICS.

If what Google say is true that any device running Gingerbread can run it, then there might be life left in my N1 yet, but I think I'm going to have to upgrade to something with a bulkier internal memory sooner or later.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 19, 2011)

"Samsung Nexus Prime"

Why oh why did they have to name it after a transformer?


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 19, 2011)

weltweit said:


> "Samsung Nexus Prime"
> 
> Why oh why did they have to name it after a transformer?


It's called the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 19, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What if you just want it "as is", without some spotty geek having fucked about with it?



The manufacturers always fuck about with it and add bloatware to their roms. The "spotty geeks" usually make custom roms as clean and close to the source as possible, only with all the bug fixes that the manufacturers sit around scratching their arses and take months to push out to the user.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 19, 2011)

I think Samsung is simply holding back all it's ''killer'' hardware for the Galaxy S III, which more people will buy than the Galaxy Nexus. I'm now tempted to wait until 2012 and see what happens with ICS.


----------



## elbows (Oct 19, 2011)

ICS looks real nice, Android has come of age in the look & feel department by the looks of it, and I like some of the new features. I haven't properly absorbed the spec of this phone so I won't comment on that yet.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> How so? 1.2GHz dual core is crazy fast!
> 
> That screen res is luscious.



The processor is great, particularly considering it's under clocked and will comfortably run at 1.5ghz once custom kernels are released. The GPU, however, leaves much to be desired. It's an SGX540, the same as in the Nexus S, and a long way behind the iPhone 5. Obviously this only really matters for high end gaming, but it still seems a weird decision and is likely to leave Android lagging behind in this area for some time to come.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 19, 2011)

How come this doesn't have a micro SD card slot? Thats a bit rubbish


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 20, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> How come this doesn't have a micro SD card slot? Thats a bit rubbish


They're trying to ''persuade'' people to use cloud based storage, I assume.


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2011)

editor said:


> I would have preferred to have found it with a large packet of the finest cocaine known to man, but sadly it was not to be.



This one is for that thread of hilarious posts. Made me splutter. Good work

(aka 'Like')


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> They're trying to ''persuade'' people to use cloud based storage, I assume.



Great idea, until you want to stuff a bunch of movies and music on your phone for watching on trains and planes and various other places where you've got no 3G or wifi.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 20, 2011)

One thing I'm also a bit confused about. Is this phone intended to be a successor to the Galaxy SII, or a rival, or just another model built by samsung specialising in different requirements?

The fact it doesn't take a micro SD is a negative when weighing up against the S2, but is it intended to be competitive against it? Given their both made by samsung I'm confused.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> One thing I'm also a bit confused about. Is this phone intended to be a successor to the Galaxy SII, or a rival, or just another model built by samsung specialising in different requirements?


The latter. I think the S2 is still a better all round phone.


----------



## Chz (Oct 21, 2011)

It's meant to be a "target" platform. What Google thinks all high-end Droids should have as a minimum spec going forward from here. Which is why it's 95% the same as the other current high-end ones, but Goog is now pushing the screen res up. The only cutting-edge Google phone was the Nexus One, and I don't believe they even want to have the most cutting-edge phone out there these days. Don't want to undercut their partners.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> One thing I'm also a bit confused about. Is this phone intended to be a successor to the Galaxy SII, or a rival, or just another model built by samsung specialising in different requirements?
> 
> The fact it doesn't take a micro SD is a negative when weighing up against the S2, but is it intended to be competitive against it? Given their both made by samsung I'm confused.



The 'Nexus' range of phone's are Android 'vanilla' phones. In other words you get plain simple Android on it, no tweaks from the maker or the operator. Originally intended for developers.


----------



## joevsimp (Oct 25, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> I think Samsung is simply holding back all it's ''killer'' hardware for the Galaxy S III, which more people will buy than the Galaxy Nexus. I'm now tempted to wait until 2012 and see what happens with ICS.


 
I really want to know when that's coming, I get an upgrade on my contract in 19th December, but if the s3's coming befor febuary I'm waiting

also, no micrsd slot? on your bike sunshine


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 25, 2011)

The phone doesn't have Gorilla Glass, like Samsung's other offerings, but apparently uses another brand of composite glass.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm thinking the 'phone of 2011' is going to remain as the Samsung S2.


----------



## chomper (Oct 25, 2011)

Bit relieved really, my galaxy s2 should be more than powerful to run ICS and the new iphone has brought nothing new to the table


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 26, 2011)

joevsimp said:


> I really want to know when that's coming, I get an upgrade on my contract in 19th December, but if the s3's coming befor febuary I'm waiting
> 
> also, no micrsd slot? on your bike sunshine


I imagine the S3 will be out mid 2012.


----------



## joevsimp (Oct 26, 2011)

probably can't afford it anyway, and I just had a look at the specs, waaaaaaay more than I'd ever get the most out of, think I'll just pick up an s2 in Jan


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm torn, because this will likely be £500 at launch, and I need a new phone within the next few weeks. The SGSII can be picked up for £390 now, but if a SGSIII comes out in six months I'll want to sell and upgrade to that, but the second hand II will probably only be worth about £175 by then, and I'll be £300 out of pocket.

This is why I never end up buying new tech, something better will be along any minute!


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 17, 2011)

Just had a go on a Galaxy Nexus....

and it's very nice, doesn't feel huge, and the resolution is lovely, makes the S2 look like Android: The large print edition.

Android 4.0 is veh slick


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 17, 2011)

I tried to pick one up today. It was supposed to be on sale at Phones4U and O2. My local branch of Phones4U refused to sell me one sim free or on PAYG, telling me they are only allowed to sell it on contract for the first six weeks. This is clearly bollocks as loads of people have got them sim free or on PAYG from P4U, and they even had a sim free price displayed. Fuck them. So I went to O2, and the girl I spoke to told me they had it, and went and fetched a Nexus S. I told her that it was a year old, and I was after the new Galaxy Nexus. She had no clue what I was talking about, and when I told her they were advertising the phone as available from today on their website she told me that new phones don't get sold in stores for a few weeks because they have to be tested. Wtf?

The moral of today - people that work in mobile phone stores are clueless idiots.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> The moral of today - people that work in mobile phone stores are clueless idiots.



We all knew that though, right?


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 17, 2011)

My little brother being a prime example


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> They're trying to ''persuade'' people to use cloud based storage, I assume.



Cloud storage is shit until we have much faster mobile broadband.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2011)

Slashgear's review is rather enthusastic:


> Make no mistake, this is the best Android phone around today. It’s impossible to divorce Samsung’s hardware from the Ice Cream Sandwich experience, for the moment at least. That may change as more manufactures offer Android 4.0 phones, but for now it’s tough to think of going back to a Gingerbread or earlier device. ICS’ finessed software works beautifully with Samsung’s hardware and – with the exception of the camera, perhaps, which can be a minor blot on the Galaxy Nexus’ score sheet – the sum of the two parts is massively compelling.
> 
> Ice Cream Sandwich will spread, but even then the Galaxy Nexus’ hardware will likely prove a strong argument to go with the Googlephone rather than something else. The 720p HD display is incredible, the dual-core processor swift and the HSPA+ connection fast; that speed will only increase when the LTE version arrives. Those addicted to photography may want to look elsewhere, but everyone else can be reassured that the Galaxy Nexus is one of the finest devices on the market today.
> 
> http://www.slashgear.com/galaxy-nexus-review-21196912/


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Nov 22, 2011)

my contract runs out next week but i'm more drawn to the S2 than the Nexus. Prefer the look of the Nexus but the increased price tag doesn't make it feel worth it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 22, 2011)

I prefer the look of the S2 to be honest. Flatter, thinner etc. When it gets ICS it will be even more ace. Facial recognition unlock is probably the most useful thing to have. I hate having to tap in a code, or draw a pattern to unlock the phone every time. Unlocking the phone without touching the screen is a massive improvement.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd still go for a S2.


----------



## elbows (Nov 24, 2011)

The volume bug has been confirmed, with a fix reported to be on the way but timescale not known.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15870020


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Nov 24, 2011)

well at least they're not ignoring the issue and have bothered to issue a clear statement of responsibility.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

Engadget think it's quite possibly the best phone in the world on any platform.


> Let's not beat around the bush. The Galaxy Nexus is definitely the best Android phone available today -- it's possibly even the best phone available today, period. Sure, it's not perfect -- we're disappointed that the camera doesn't deliver the same wow factor as the rest of the handset. It's an alright shooter, but it's just no match for the state-of-the-art. There's also room for improvement in terms of build and materials quality. Still, there's no denying the satisfying look and feel, the stunning display, the impressive performance, the excellent battery life -- the whole is far greater than the sum of its parts.
> 
> Ice Cream Sandwich is phenomenal -- it represents a giant leap forward for Android and brings a whole new level of style and substance to Google's mobile OS. Still, while the design is more refined and the user experience more polished, we're not sure it's intuitive enough for first-time users. At the core, it's clear that Android remains targeted squarely at tech-savvy, power-hungry folks like us. No matter -- the Galaxy Nexus is proof that we can have our Ice Cream Sandwich and eat it too.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/24/galaxy-nexus-hspa-review/


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

And the screen?



> The 4.65-inch HD Super AMOLED display (1280 x 720 pixels) is simply beyond par. Gorgeous doesn't even begin to describe this screen -- try amazing, jaw-dropping, mind-boggling. As we mentioned in our first impressions, fonts are crisp, colors are vibrant, blacks are deep and viewing angles are exceptional. Yes, the panel is similar to that of the Galaxy Note, which means it's PenTile, and yes, the HTC Rezound features a beautiful 4.3-inch 720p TFT display with a proper RGB matrix, but the writing's on the wall: Super AMOLED is brilliant, and it's only getting better.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Nov 24, 2011)

editor said:


> And the screen?



i finally got the chance to compare the Nexus alongside an S2 yesterday and i can't say i noticed any difference in screen quality. these reviewers must have better eyes than me


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 24, 2011)

it's the increased screen resolution. It makes a small, but significant difference. Otherwise the screen seems just as bright, bold and beautiful as the one the S2


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

My mate in the pub has just shown me his Nexus. It is *lush*. Makes an iPhone look silly and the screen looks great - even compared to an S2.


----------



## elbows (Nov 25, 2011)

Having established that the Galaxy Note is probably a bit too large for me, and that Im quite likely to get pissed off with versions of android that are pre-ICS due to occasional moments of non-smoothness, Im now leaning heavily towards getting the Nexus.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2011)

I should point out that my mate in the pub was a confirmed iPhone fan but after seeing the Nexus decided that it represented a much bigger upgrade from his 3GS than the 4S, largely to do with the screen size. Thus far, he's loving the phone.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 25, 2011)

elbows said:


> Having established that the Galaxy Note is probably a bit too large for me, and that Im quite likely to get pissed off with versions of android that are pre-ICS due to occasional moments of non-smoothness, Im now leaning heavily towards getting the Nexus.


The SII should still be an option, not quite as huge, more or less the same speed and getting ICS soon?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Nov 25, 2011)

editor said:


> My mate in the pub has just shown me his Nexus. It is *lush*. Makes an iPhone look *silly* and the screen looks great - even compared to an S2.



Silly? lol


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 25, 2011)

I picked one up yesterday. So far I'm absolutely loving it. It's so smooth, and feels faster and more fluid than even the SGSII. This is probably largely due to the OS, and expect the SGSII to feel just as good (not sure how it could possibly feel better) when it gets a slice of the Ice Cream Sandwich goodness. It’s the little details that really make ICS stand out, like built in spellchecking, the task switcher button with live preview, and the general ease of use. For instance, you now have a settings button in your notification bar, and a market button in your apps tray. This makes so much sense that you wonder why it wasn’t implemented years ago.

A lot of fuss has been made over the camera, with several tech blogs moaning that the sensor is ‘only’ 5mp. As we all know, this should really be more than enough if the quality of the rest of the components are up to scratch. If I hadn’t played with a SGSII, I think I’d be very happy with the camera on the Nexus, but the sad news is that it doesn’t compare in terms of colour, or clarity. The speed is mind blowing, reports of two pictures a second are accurate. However, if you snap this quickly then you’ll likely be out of focus, focusing takes substantially longer than half a second. Low light pictures are the one thing that really saves this camera, took a few last night and they are superb quality with minimal noise.

With ICS being so new, there are a couple of apps that don’t work properly, or aren’t available at all, such as a flash plug in, but I’d expect that this will be rectified with time. I’ve also experienced the volume drop issue, which should be fixed very soon. The only other negative in my mind is the layout of the power and volume buttons, which are on opposite sides of the device. This means that if I’m using the device one handed, I often accidently hit the power when trying to adjust the volume, and vice versa.

I’m reluctant to give any report on battery life when I’m yet to use it for a full day of normal use, but my first impressions are as to be expected from a modern smartphone. If it lasts eighteen hours of standard use I’ll be happy.


----------



## elbows (Nov 25, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> The SII should still be an option, not quite as huge, more or less the same speed and getting ICS soon?



Probably not getting ICS soon enough for me though. I can't wait any longer, this hideously old iPhone is doing my head in.

What are my chances of being able to find the nexus on the highstreet today? I guess I will find out later, I don't have that much hope.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2011)

sunnysidedown said:


> Silly? lol


If you like a large screen, yes. Silly.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2011)

ah.. man I genuinely can't decide now between S3, Nexus, or Note. Damn you Samsung.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 25, 2011)

Should I go for the Galaxy S2 or this?  One paper the S2 looks better, in terms of spec, more storage, better camera and it won't be long until ICS is released for it?


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2011)

Unless you need the extra storage options of the S2, or need an 8MP camera, then I'd probably get the Nexus. Maybe.

Sorry!

They're both great phones - the best money can buy IMO.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 25, 2011)

elbows said:


> Probably not getting ICS soon enough for me though. I can't wait any longer, this hideously old iPhone is doing my head in.
> 
> What are my chances of being able to find the nexus on the highstreet today? I guess I will find out later, I don't have that much hope.


I got mine from an O2 store, and I'm in Colchester. Reckon most stores have them.

It was a tenner more expensive than buying from Phones4U, because I had to buy £10 credit which I won;t use, but two Phones4U stores have told me they 'aren't allowed' to sell the device sim free, despite their facebook and twitter pages explicitly saying that all stores would be from launch day, so they can fuck off.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 25, 2011)

Couple of other points.

The screen is GORGEOUS. Easily the best I've seen on a phone. There were concerns because it's pentile Super AMOLED rather than Super AMOLED+, but they are completely unfounded. When you crank the brightness up to full, this thing is mind blowing. For me the resolution is on par with the iPhone 4S (in reality it's a couple of pixels per inch less, but this is not noticeable at all), but the colour reproduction, depth and overall size make it look so much better.

And a negative to balance that out, having no USB mass storage option does present me with a bit of an issue as a Mac user. It means I can't mount my device, but there is an easy work around with the Android File Transfer app for OS X. This does seem a fair bit slower than standard USB hosting, and limits your options.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2011)

It is a bit disappointing that they didn't have any microSD storage on this. tbh. It could've almost replaced my ipod if I'd put an extra 64gb on top of the 32gb internal.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 25, 2011)

...16GB internal. 32GB is exclusively for US LTE networks.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2011)

Even more sad then. Perhaps I'll be waiting til I get the reports from the S2 on ICS.


----------



## elbows (Nov 25, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I got mine from an O2 store, and I'm in Colchester. Reckon most stores have them.
> 
> It was a tenner more expensive than buying from Phones4U, because I had to buy £10 credit which I won;t use, but two Phones4U stores have told me they 'aren't allowed' to sell the device sim free, despite their facebook and twitter pages explicitly saying that all stores would be from launch day, so they can fuck off.



Ta very much for the info, I will go via town on the way home from work and see if I have any luck.


----------



## elbows (Nov 25, 2011)

O2 didn't have one but phones4u did. Finally after more than a year I think my mobile quagmire is over.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 25, 2011)

After thirteen hours of moderate to heavy use (gaming, constant twitter, lots of browsing, 200mb download and a couple of hours of playing music) I'm still on 20% battery. Pretty happy with that, it will only get better as I stop playing with it every five minutes.


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2011)

No major complaints so far, I like this phone a lot. If I could have waited much longer then I would guess the Galaxy S 3 is quite likely to be a better choice for many. I haven't tried 3D yet but I suspect the 3D graphics aren't the best that money can buy, but since I don't intend to use this device for gaming very much it won't bother me too much. I can't really compare ICS to previous android versions as I never really used Android before, but I think its safe to say it has come of age now. iOS devices remain the best choice for those looking to run music creation apps, by a long margin right now, and this would continue to put me off android tablets. Apple probably need to add some kind of widgets feature to iOS 6 in order to fully compete, but in most respects a wide range of users should find either platform meets their needs.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

There's no denying that the iOS platform has the lead (for now) when it comes to super-glossy games, but it's daft that smartphone users are forced to play them on the comparatively tiny iPhone screen.


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2011)

Its quite likely I would have stuck with Apple if they had gone for a larger screen this year. They got caught out by this trend. They are still taking a huge chunk of the total profits from the smartphone market though, so as long as they don't mess up with the iPhone 5 I think they will be ok.

Shortly I will discover what the Android development experience is like.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

Once you get used to a larger screen, it's really quite hard to go back to something iPhone sized.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2011)

Apparently the fix for the volume bug is being rolled out, though I haven't received it on my device yet. And boy do I need it, as I overslept and missed calls this morning as a result of this simply dreadful bug.

I will wait another week or so before giving my thoughts on this phone in detail.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 2, 2011)

You can fix the bug yourself if you're prepared to root your phone and unlock your bootloader.

http://android.modaco.com/topic/349073-30-nov-r3-volume-bug-fix/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 11, 2011)

elbows said:


> Apparently the fix for the volume bug is being rolled out, though I haven't received it on my device yet. And boy do I need it, as I overslept and missed calls this morning as a result of this simply dreadful bug.
> 
> I will wait another week or so before giving my thoughts on this phone in detail.



How are you getting on elbows? Any issues after the first couple of weeks?

Have you done skype on it? Does it do video/audio well? How about the speaker. I use my phone a lot for internet radio when wondering about the house. Is it decent enough? Have they fixed the audio problems yet?


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2011)

The speaker is nothing special, does the job but there are times that I would like the ringtone etc to be louder.

I have had no other problems with the phone, the volume bug fix did its job. I haven't used other android phones so it will be hard for me to do a comprehensive review, and my last Phone was an old and tired iPhone (the original 3G one).

Video is good, not tried Skype.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 31, 2012)

Just got one of these after having a HTC Desire for the last two years. 

I'm blown away so far! It's a beauty. 

I never filled up the 8gb sd card on my Desire so the 16gb on this is more than enough for me. What a treat not having to constantly fuss about apps taking up the internal storage! The screen is amazing, love it so far!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does it come network locked? If I bought on Vodafone that is.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 31, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Does it come network locked? If I bought on Vodafone that is.



Upgraded mine via phones for you and it was unlocked, put my wife's sim (on O2) in it for a couple of days while my Orange account swapped over from my old sim. No bloat ware on it either.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 1, 2012)

Had to send mine for repair today as it got stuck in a boot loop. Am now using the worlds most fucked blackberry 8900. This is my first experience with a BB, and the space bar is broken, it won't scroll down, and I get no internet services with giffgaff. Amazing.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2012)

Very cheap off contract at £199

I am hanging on for the Galaxy Note but the screen on this looks excellent.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Very cheap off contract at £199



Where is this?


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Feb 2, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Where is this?


i think badgers means the Nexus S


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah yes ^^ sorry 

Had a play with one of these yesterday and very slick indeed.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 14, 2012)

Getting one on Friday, via my Mum's renewed contract with Vodafone. She doesn't want/need a new handset. Happy with her Galaxy Ace. Cheers Mum 

Final decider for me was realising that both the UK versions of the Galaxy S2 and the Galaxy Note were not compatible with T-Mobile's 4G band in the LA (which is who I'm with when I'm there). By all accounts the Nexus is working fine on 4G, and it means I'll be able to swap it in and out with my giffgaff sim when I'm back in London.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 20, 2012)

Been playing with mine all weekend. Face recognition is OK, bit hit and miss. Haven't really tested out the panoramic photo taking yet but will do when I get a moment. Camera is pretty good, not quite as good as the S2 but pretty close. It does feel a lot nicer to hold than the S2 though - the biggest drawback for me is waiting for more apps to be Ice Cream Sandwich compatible. Chiefly Viber which I'm assured is being worked on round the clock.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm loving the panoramic function on the Galaxy Nexus camera. Here's a shot I took from the window from my London place at the weekend:


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

Blimey. That's pretty good.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ordered one of these adapters on ebay for a fiver. Well worth it. I can now link the phone up to the TV and watch video. It does a neat job of recognising what your doing as well so as soon as you plug it in, it switches the whole display to landscape.


----------



## Chz (Mar 4, 2012)

Having played with one now, I'm not that fussed over the S2. I think I'll wait and see how that HTC One S turns out. The camera looks awfully nice.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 12, 2012)

OK this is pretty rad. I just hooked up a bluetooth keyboard and mouse to the Galaxy Nexus and I'm delighted to see that it operates VERY fluidly as a desktop OS would. I then plugged it into the TV with the HDMI cable and now I can lay in bed and control everything wirelessly FROM MY BED!

My TV is now a Smart TV


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

To comment on the original thread title, I think it's fair to say that the Samsung S2 took the crown as the phone of 2011, no?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 13, 2012)

editor said:


> To comment on the original thread title, I think it's fair to say that the Samsung S2 took the crown as the phone of 2011, no?


 
It's certainly had longer to bed in, and has a markedly superior camera plus the ability to add storage - both advantages over the nexus.

My wife has an S2 so I've had a lot of time to play with both and you can see why it probably should be the phone of 2011 - by sheer amount of sales if nothing else. It's been phenomenally successful and still hasn't been out a year. The one thing I do prefer the nexus for though is the shape, it seems like a small thing at first but the slight lip on the back and the curved contours make it much more comfortable to hold. Although the camera can't compete on megapixels with the S2, the shutter speed and the panoramic function are very impressive and seem to make up for what it lacks in resolution. I'm guessing that improvements to the S2 will come with Android 4 when it gets an update in the coming days. To be honest there's really not a lot in it. They're both fantastic.

As an aside, I'm back in the US at the moment and my wife's in London. Only just this morning we were chatting to each other on our respective phones via a high def Viber wifi call, then switching to a video call on Tango so she could show me a problem with one of the kitchen drawers not opening, then just now I watched tonight's Coronation Street on YouTube via the HDMI link, later I'll fire up the live TV app and fall asleep watching BBC Breakfast news. Over the weekend I was listening to BBC radio on TuneIn while I was pottering about the house, then later I navigated my way to a club via google maps and fortunately didn't end up in the wrong neighbourhood (I _really_ don't want to end up in the wrong neighbourhood). All thanks to a smartphone.

It's those every day trivial things which is what makes these generations of smartphones so great, and make it not so bad when you're far from home and missing your partner and your favourite tv and radio shows. Even my trusty old orange san francisco now has a new lease of life as a portable internet radio in the kitchen and a bedside alarm clock - meaning I can leave the nexus hooked into the TV without having to retrieve it each night before going to sleep. All this gadgetry and geekery could send me mad with power


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Finally got round to watching Netflix via the android app and plugged into the telly  - the quality is amazing. You'd never know that the input source was a phone.


----------



## Redeyes (Mar 28, 2012)

Just discovered you can have the browser full screen and use a pop out thumb wheel thing to navigate to bookmarks etc with. Took a little while to get used to it but I love it now. Apparently it's something that's come over from honeycomb tablet OS.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ordered one of these adapters on ebay for a fiver. Well worth it. I can now link the phone up to the TV and watch video. It does a neat job of recognising what your doing as well so as soon as you plug it in, it switches the whole display to landscape.


 
Really, that's interesting. Currently I plug my laptop into my TV to watch iplayer - but my laptop is slowly grinding to a halt.

Now that I know that this phone can do the same job I might just use my upgrade which I'm due soon. In practice do you know how well it performs when playing iPlayer etc through your TV?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 28, 2012)

fredfelt said:


> Really, that's interesting. Currently I plug my laptop into my TV to watch iplayer - but my laptop is slowly grinding to a halt.
> 
> Now that I know that this phone can do the same job I might just use my upgrade which I'm due soon. In practice do you know how well it performs when playing iPlayer etc through your TV?


 
It performs very well. It recognises what you're doing too, to as soon as it's plugs in and the TV is on, the phone flips to TV style landscape mode and you can navigate easier. I've been watching Netflix, AVIs, Youtube, and TVGO for live TV and they're all pretty good. Haven't tried iPlayer as I'm not in the UK but the picture quality on Netflix is as good as any DVD, I should expect iPlayer would be up to a good standard too.

Also, you can use a bluetooth mouse and keyboard to remote control with if you don't want to keep getting up to type stuff on the phone. When a mouse is detected, you get a mouse pointer which you can use just like you would your finger, and the keyboard works well too.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> It performs very well. It recognises what you're doing too, to as soon as it's plugs in and the TV is on, the phone flips to TV style landscape mode and you can navigate easier. I've been watching Netflix, AVIs, Youtube, and TVGO for live TV and they're all pretty good. Haven't tried iPlayer as I'm not in the UK but the picture quality on Netflix is as good as any DVD, I should expect iPlayer would be up to a good standard too.
> 
> Also, you can use a bluetooth mouse and keyboard to remote control with if you don't want to keep getting up to type stuff on the phone. When a mouse is detected, you get a mouse pointer which you can use just like you would your finger, and the keyboard works well too.


 
Thanks for those details.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 30, 2012)

BANNED in the USA.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18656402


----------



## Chz (Jun 30, 2012)

We'll see if it holds.​


> Reuters reports that Judge Koh, "scheduled a hearing on Monday to consider whether to put the Galaxy Nexus injunction on hold pending appeal." In a decision earlier this week, Koh also granted Apple a pre-trial ban on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1, and Koh said she might rule on Sunday whether to hold that injunction pending appeal.


​


> Apple was ordered to post a bond of $95 million to enact the injunction, which would be used to pay Samsung damages if the decision is later reversed.​


​


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2012)

And so the patent war goes...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 1, 2012)

Apple will post that bond I'm sure of it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Bond has been posted, and Samsung has had to stop selling the Nexus in the US... for now.

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18705285


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)

What a triumph for Apple!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 4, 2012)

The irony is, the Samsung Galaxy Nexus is the best phone for the US is you travel a lot. It's one of the few phones which doesn't carry different specs for different parts of the world.

As I'm constantly travelling between the US and the UK I need sim cards for both places - not so much for calls, but for data. The only way to feasibly do this without breaking the bank is to use a Galaxy Nexus with a GiffGaff £10/month goodybag in the UK and a T-Mobile 30$/month sim only plan in the US which gives you virtually unlimited data at 5GB/month, unlimited txts and 100mins calls (there isn't a better plan out there for data at this price).

The only phone which makes it possible to use both O2's UK HSDPA frequency and T-Mobile's 4G (1700Mhz/2100Mhz) frequency is the Galaxy Nexus. The S2, S3, and the Note are all regionalised not to work in both places on 4G - and the iPhone makes life a pain in the hole because you need to make a micro-SIM which then makes it impossible to swap phones around (I put the T-Mobile Sim in a Orange San Francisco when in the UK and vice versa.

Another lame victory for Apple which serves to help nobody. I'm glad I never bought into iOS. I love my ipod classic and macbook, but the iPhone and iPad do nothing for me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 9, 2012)

Google voice search pwning Siri on the Nexus


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2012)

Apple's shitty ban got lifted.


> Samsung scored a victory against its technology rival Apple this week as a judge ruled that its Nexus smartphone could go on sale in the U.S.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2170805/Blow-Apple-US-lifts-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-ban-STILL-sign-iPhone-5.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 9, 2012)

Blimey the American courts don't hang about do they. I note Apple's claim against the Galaxy tab got thrown out in the UK too after the judge said it was obviously "not as cool" as the iPad. A complimentary bitch slap if ever there was one.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/09/uk-judge-says-galaxy-tab-not-as-cool-as-ipad-awards-samsung-w/


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Blimey the American courts don't hang about do they. I note Apple's claim against the Galaxy tab got thrown out in the UK too after the judge said it was obviously "not as cool" as the iPad. A complimentary bitch slap if ever there was one.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/09/uk-judge-says-galaxy-tab-not-as-cool-as-ipad-awards-samsung-w/


I bet Samsung are really *smarting* from that. Not.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 11, 2012)

Android 4.1 Jellybean is about to roll out to the Nexus HSPA+ handsets 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/18795711


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 11, 2012)

Having seen the previews I can't wait. I really like Siri on the iPhone, and Google Voice Search looks even better.

*looks at phone impatiently*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 13, 2012)

My Nexus has finally upgraded to Jellybean.

I've already asked Google Voice search loads of things to test it out. So far, so good. The notifications are more pleasing to the eye, Google Now I haven't tried much yet but I'm sure it will come in useful at some point. The interaction is a lot more smooth. Overall, a nice improvement.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 13, 2012)

Just this minute got the Jellybean upgrade too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bollocks. Viber doesn't work on 4.1(yet) 

Aggggh..... the app I probably use the most too.


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2012)

Finally got my Jellybean upgrade last night. Been too tired to investigate it fully but the UI smoothness now more than meets my expectations


----------



## Redeyes (Nov 28, 2012)

Just got the 4.2 update. Loving the photosphere feature added to the camera! Swype style keyboard too!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Photoshere is nuts I agree. I took some cool pics the other day. Will post up soon.


----------



## elbows (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm getting random reboots multiple times per day since updating to 4.2. Apparently its a known issue.

Thats it, I'm done with android, I gave it a shot for a year but I cant be doing with this bollocks and I still hate the overall app quality compared to iOS apps. I'm sure there are millions of other users who are happy with it so I'm not going to turn into an anti-android crusader, its simply a personal decision. Unfortunately I have no idea when I may be able to afford to get a non-android phone.


----------



## elbows (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is an article about reboots along with some possible ways to mitigate the problem whilst waiting for a proper google fix. I've not tried any of them yet.

http://www.androidauthority.com/android-4-2-random-reboots-getting-google-fix-soon-136835/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 24, 2012)

My handset has slowed down something chronic lately. So much for the 'butter' like interface of Android 4.1. My wife's older S2 seems well zippy in comparison.

@elbows how is yours performing?


----------



## elbows (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry only just noticed the question. Mine seems to be fine, though I only really use it as a phone, alarm clock & mp3 player at the moment. Certainly no UI smoothness issues, and I sorted out the reboot problem via an update to HD widgets.


----------

